# looking for a sample of completed projects



## Topdog (Jun 2, 2008)

DIY folks.

I see there are some nice completed projects posted on this site, but I was wonder if anyone knows of some other sites that have completed projects that I can view or if some of you have pics you can post on here. I want to get an idea of a master bath and kitchen. I will probably start in the bathroom. 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

Perhaps you could be more specific with what you're looking for. What sizes are these two rooms and how extensive of a remodel are you looking to do?
A 15x20 kitchen would be a lot different than a 25x40 kitchen. Also, a $25,000 kitchen is different than a $50,000 kitchen. (same goes for bathrooms). 
A good place to start for ideas would be magazines. I don't know where you're located so it would be hard to recommend some showrooms.


----------



## Topdog (Jun 2, 2008)

i'm not looking for anything specific yet, but I just want to see some of finished work. I just want to get ideas of the different type of tile work, color patterns. I have looked at magazines and TV shows, but I also like to look at pictures that people post on the internet.


----------



## beer_geek (Feb 19, 2007)

Here's a site that I've used for ideas. No affiliation with them.

http://www.absoluteremodeling.com/CompanyPortfolio.html


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

These guys look like they do some decent work::whistling2:

http://www.premierbasements.com/tmbs.htm

J


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

Topdog,

If you could post a couple of picture's of the rooms that you want renovate. :thumbsup:


----------



## melissaandkris (Jun 16, 2008)

If your just looking for inspirations or ideas you could check out hgtvratemyspace.com There are pics of people's renovations on there some complete, some not. You can search by room. There's probably not much technical info like here but good ideas!


----------

